

Give Python some type safety - zviad
http://poisson.phc.unipi.it/~maggiolo/index.php/2013/10/give-python-a-bit-of-type-safety-with-pydoc-checker/

======
infogulch
This looks very useful for development and unit testing, but I wonder what
performance overhead it incurs for performance code. Then again if you need
screaming performance you'd probably be looking somewhere other than python.

